# #37 CLOSED-Make a lovely, original baby set with KP designer Sorlenna



## Designer1234

Welcome to workshop #37 - Original designed baby jacket and hat in 3 sizes, by KP designer Sorlenna

GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP

it is essential that you read these guidelines so you are aware of how the workshop is set up.

===========================
IMPORTANT- PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post IM IN to join this workshop

#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome everyone! please read the workshop information post above.

I want to welcome Carol (Sorlenna) who has designed this sweater and hat outfit in 3 sizes especially for us.

*Please post 'I'm in' when you arrive* -- and I will count you in and remove your post -even if you posted it in the information thread

Sorlenna will have the class information here for tomorrow morning when the class starts and will be available to answer your questions.


----------



## Bemay

I plan to use Plymouth coffee beenz yarn, 75% acrylic, 25% wool. 
the gauge on label reads US#8 needles, 4.5 sts =1 inch.
I have 267 yards will this be enough to make a sweater? 
Also what size needle would you suggest I use a 6?
I do not plan to make the hat to go with it.
Thank you,
Bemay.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello everyone, and welcome! I'm looking forward to a great workshop. I am reposting the general information from the information thread as a reminder and for those who may be joining us later.

This sweater is worked top down in one piece, starting with the collar. When the increases for the top and sleeve caps are done, the sleeve stitches are knitted off onto spare needles and set aside for working later. The only seams are the small holes where the sleeves are worked in the round after the body is done. Hat is worked in the round from bottom up

Here is a materials list (there are ways to improvise if you don't have so many needles in one size, also, which we'll address if we need to):

Needles: ONE 24" circular or longer, suited to the weight of yarn you choose (to accommodate number of stitches for working the top/body)

TWO shorter circulars OR a set of dpns in the same size for working sleeves (I used 9" circulars; if you use Magic Loop for knitting in the round, use your preferred length of needle in the same size for working, but you'll also need a spare shorter needle or dpns to hold sleeve stitches while finishing the body). ONE 16" circular and dpns in the same size for hat (or one long circular if you use Magic Loop--these are needles that will be freed up once the sweater is done).

Stitch markers (at least one for end of round when working sleeves; four if you are marking off the sections when working the body)

Yarn of your choice and appropriate weight for your needles (see gauge information for yardage)

FIVE buttons in appropriate size for buttonholes
________________________________________________

What you need to know (or be willing to learn/try!) is knit, purl, knit in front and back, and knit 2 together. I am making a photo tutorial for the twisted stitches, too, which are a combination of knitting 2 together and knit--not too tricky, just takes a little practice, and we'll work through that before we start the project if anyone has trouble with it.

Experience with knitting in the round is helpful, but we can also talk about how to do it if you haven't before, and if you've knitted anything with increases or made hats, I think you'll be fine with this one. Remember that I'll be here to answer questions as well.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-x-o-sweater-and-hat

Here is the link for the pattern. It has two pdfs--one is written instructions and the other is charts only if you wish to work from those. If you don't want the charts, there's no need to download that one, but if you do want to work from the charts, you will need the notes in the written version. It is long, I know, but there is a lot of additional information in it that I hope is helpful; if you are printing it to use, just print the pages you need and don't worry about the extra! I usually pull up a pattern on my computer and work from that.

Tomorrow I'll post the photos to help with the twisted stitches; meanwhile, download your patterns and read through as you like. Let me know if you have any questions, and we'll be on our way tomorrow!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I have downloaded the instructions and the charts. I will be using Bernat Baby Sport weight yarn.


----------



## wwrightson

I've downloaded pattern and will review. Sorlenna, thanks for your willingness to provide the pattern and help us learn some new knitting skills.


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Darowil
> Glad you are in this workshop and making this sweater too.


What a surprise to find you here though :-D :-D :-D 
Really I have enough to do, but found a ball of yarn from a swap which had no purpose in life so decided to make it feel worthwhile.


----------



## Designer1234

*There are now 74 members signed up* -- I will keep signing in new students and will delete their*I'm in* posts.

Welcome to the workshop!

Sorlenna will drop around off and on during the day to answer questions and I will drop by and count more students. This is going to be a good one!

Nice to see some of my friends here. These workshops are a great way to meet people and I am fortunate to be getting to know so many of you.

Many from the Tea Party -- who always join in on our workshops either by teaching or taking the classes. Good friends indeed.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bemay said:


> I plan to use Plymouth coffee beenz yarn, 75% acrylic, 25% wool.
> the gauge on label reads US#8 needles, 4.5 sts =1 inch.
> I have 267 yards will this be enough to make a sweater?
> Also what size needle would you suggest I use a 6?
> I do not plan to make the hat to go with it.
> Thank you,
> Bemay.


What size sweater do you want to make? I'll do some math in the morning to separate the sweater yardage from the hat, but I am thinking it will be enough--I will check, though, and see what I get for sport weight.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> [
> Many from the Tea Party -- who always join in on our workshops either by teaching or taking the classes. Good friends indeed.


I wonder if you have had one without at least one of us participating as teacher or student? You keep us well informed and interested.

And I've started- blow the scarves that need to be finished by Tuesday- I was thinking I had longer but just realised that if I block them they will need to be finished earlier.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna doesn't your collar as written turn out to be moss/seed stitch? but the photo is rib I think. I've worked it in ribto match the bands- I did it by working row 1 a total of 12 times.
The cardigan looks rib but the hat moss/seed.
In fact I might take this an indiction that I should finish the scarves. So I will do them and wait for your response!


----------



## elaine_1

can you tell me if English DK is US size 5 please
After looking at the instructions properly. I think I am aiming to do a swatch with the yarn I would like to use. sorry


----------



## darowil

elaine_1 said:


> can you tell me if English DK is US size 5 please
> After looking at the instructions properly. I think I am aiming to do a swatch with the yarn I would like to use. sorry


Just as a guide Englsih DK is a bit lighter than Aran.


----------



## elaine_1

I have knit the swatch and am ready to start, looks like a lovely pattern.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hope to start this weekend after I shop my stash. This is the perfect Christmas present for the 16 month and 3 year old GDs. Thanks Sorlenna for your design and your time to teach this class. And thanks to Shirley for coming up with the idea for these great workshops. I'm going to have a blast when I retire in Dec. and can knit a lot more than I can now!!


----------



## NellieKnitter

This is perfect for the baby gift I have delayed starting, because I need a 12 to 18 months size sweater and hat.


----------



## MarilynVPR

We are on a short vacation, so won't be able to start til we return home and I can print the pattern and assemble supplies. Excited to begin!

designer here - you are included in the count.


----------



## allfingers

altho I have no babies at this moment but bet it wont be long til one will show up somewhere


----------



## grammylynn

and looking forward to my first online workshop. Thanks again for giving of your time and knowledge!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Sorlenna doesn't your collar as written turn out to be moss/seed stitch? but the photo is rib I think. I've worked it in ribto match the bands- I did it by working row 1 a total of 12 times.
> The cardigan looks rib but the hat moss/seed.
> In fact I might take this an indiction that I should finish the scarves. So I will do them and wait for your response!


The collar, cuffs, and bottom border are seed stitch; it should not be rib, and it is possible I have made a mistake with the directions for the rounds. I will check!


----------



## Sorlenna

elaine_1 said:


> I have knit the swatch and am ready to start, looks like a lovely pattern.


You are fast! That's great!


----------



## Sorlenna

Bemay said:


> I plan to use Plymouth coffee beenz yarn, 75% acrylic, 25% wool.
> the gauge on label reads US#8 needles, 4.5 sts =1 inch.
> I have 267 yards will this be enough to make a sweater?
> Also what size needle would you suggest I use a 6?
> I do not plan to make the hat to go with it.
> Thank you,
> Bemay.


It looks as if that might work; I calculated that the worsted sweater with the size 7 used 331 yds, so using a 6 might bring it down a bit more and make that yardage work. Try the swatch and see what gauge you get with a 6 and see if it's comfortable using that small a needle.


----------



## darware

I plan to do 2 sweaters because I have 3 pregnant friends and one gift made so far. I will be making one with acrylic yarn and experimenting with some of my handspun natural-dyed yarn for the second. I am excited to try this sweater and see what everyone else does.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> The collar, cuffs, and bottom border are seed stitch; it should not be rib, and it is possible I have made a mistake with the directions for the rounds. I will check!


Thats fine then- I just thought the pictures looked like rib. As written it is moss/seed (our moss is your seed just to confuse things!). Good that I stopped.


----------



## NanaCaren

have downloaded the chart and pattern. Hope to start this coming week.


----------



## judybug52

Ok I have a question. The swatch says to cast on 24 stiches. Right? That does not work out. Above that it says to cast on 30 stiches if using the chart. I am not using chart so do I cast on 24 stiches or 30 ? Thanks


----------



## Sorlenna

Oops! Yes, Cast on 30 for the swatch. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## Bemay

thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna

You may receive an update notice as I have just uploaded a correction for the pdf, but you really won't need to download another copy of the pattern now that we've cleared up the number for the swatching. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## judybug52

Thanks Sorlenna. I thought I was a smarty pants and started the sweater without doing the swatch. Well I was having some trouble doing the left twist. I have went back and I am doing the swatch for some practice with the left twist. It still is not coming out as nice as the right twist, but better.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm working on some pictures for the left twist (I found that one trickier too).


----------



## Sorlenna

Here are some pictures for the right twist.


----------



## Sorlenna

And for the left twist:


----------



## Sorlenna

Look at both photos closely. Notice how the left twist shows the "purl bumps" in front, while they are in the back for the right twist.


----------



## AMZ

Thanks so much for the pictures. Wouldn't have gotten the twist without them.
My end swatch is 6 1/2" wide x 2 1/2" long. cross is I think 1 1/4" if I'm doing it right. Yarn says 18 sts = 4"
Size 7 I'm using us 8 because I have 3 of them. Do you think this will work? I've never swatch before.


----------



## Maz

Where are the abbreviation please.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks for the pictures. I am going to try to see if I can switch to left handed. I hope it works. I didn't do the swatch either. I usually try while knitting the sweater or article I am making. I am not that far if I have to tear out and I use a life line to the part I know is right. In this case the size doesn't matter since I am machining it for no particular person.


----------



## Clelita

Sorlenna said:


> Look at both photos closely. Notice how the left twist shows the "purl bumps" in front, while they are in the back for the right twist.


I started without swatching because size is not important for this one. But after seeing the left twist ... I'm swatching!


----------



## Sorlenna

AMZ said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures. Wouldn't have gotten the twist without them.
> My end swatch is 6 1/2" wide x 2 1/2" long. cross is I think 1 1/4" if I'm doing it right. Yarn says 18 sts = 4"
> Size 7 I'm using us 8 because I have 3 of them. Do you think this will work? I've never swatch before.


You should end up with about a 12-18 months size with that measurement (you can also check the gauge again against the seed stitch if you want). Needle size is fine as long as it makes the gauge you want.


----------



## Sorlenna

Maz said:


> Where are the abbreviation please.


The abbreviations are on page 2 of the pattern, starting with "Special Stitches and how to do them" in green letters.


----------



## Sorlenna

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I am going to try to see if I can switch to left handed. I hope it works. I didn't do the swatch either. I usually try while knitting the sweater or article I am making. I am not that far if I have to tear out and I use a life line to the part I know is right. In this case the size doesn't matter since I am machining it for no particular person.


If size doesn't matter, you have that option, but I recommended swatching for practice with the pattern in addition to finding the size. Swatching avoids having to keep up with increases and the special stitches at the same time, but if you're good with that, rock on!


----------



## Sorlenna

Clelita said:


> I started without swatching because size is not important for this one. But after seeing the left twist ... I'm swatching!


For stitches I've not used before, swatches are a lifesaver for me--I find I feel much less frustrated about having to frog boo boos! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Glennys 2

I did a guage swatch and for once my guage was right on. Usuallly I have to change needle sizes. I just finished a hat the night before doing the rt and lt. I guess I wqas supposed to do this sweater. Am going to have fun knitting it. Thanks Sorlenna


----------



## judybug52

Oh what joy when you come to the end of a row and have the right number of stiches on the needle!


----------



## jmai5421

I will be doing a swatch for the pattern stitch and then back to the sweater. I just have the collar done.


----------



## Poodlemom2

I am definitely using a lifeline on this sweater. I was so happy to have the correct amount of stitches after Row 4.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poodlemom2 said:


> I am definitely using a lifeline on this sweater. I was so happy to have the correct amount of stitches after Row 4.


A lifeline is a great idea!


----------



## Maz

Thanks Sorlenna couldn't see for looking. Have done my swatch an all looks good, ready to start.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

What stitch should I use for the swatch? Stockinette or Seed stitch? I am almost finished with the baby blanket that will go with the sweater.


----------



## Sorlenna

DaylilyDawn said:


> What stitch should I use for the swatch? Stockinette or Seed stitch? I am almost finished with the baby blanket that will go with the sweater.


The swatch is explained on pages 3 and 4 (the pattern and how to measure to determine size). The swatch is done in the X pattern we use for the sweater.


----------



## busyworkerbee

I started the swatch w7thout realising that it eas he swatch. Am glad to do itmas will be keeping it for reference while doing sweater. Am intending to do little size as have plenty of baby yarn. Again, will take pic then pass to K4BN for distribution to a needy small child. I passed in the childs ripple sweater and everyone loved it.


----------



## Sorlenna

busyworkerbee said:


> I started the swatch w7thout realising that it eas he swatch. Am glad to do itmas will be keeping it for reference while doing sweater. Am intending to do little size as have plenty of baby yarn. Again, will take pic then pass to K4BN for distribution to a needy small child. I passed in the childs ripple sweater and everyone loved it.


That sounds lovely to do! I am sure it will keep some wee one warm. And keeping the swatch for reference is also a great idea.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm working on another hat and I found an area that needs clarification:

In Round 13 on the hat, the first part should read K3, not k4 (the first stitch is already worked with the end of round 12); k3 past the first st and then work the rest of the round.

You'll have 4 knit sts at the beginning of the round counting the first one.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Here is my swatch. :-D


----------



## Sorlenna

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my swatch. :-D


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Maz

My swatch looks just like that busy bee, so that's good.


----------



## Sorlenna

Maz said:


> My swatch looks just like that busy bee, so that's good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## judybug52

I am on row 28. I do not have 2 16 inch needles so could I knit the sleeve stiches off and then put these on a holder or piece of yarn, or do I need to get another 16 inch needle? Thanks


----------



## Sorlenna

judybug52 said:


> I am on row 28. I do not have 2 16 inch needles so could I knit the sleeve stiches off and then put these on a holder or piece of yarn, or do I need to get another 16 inch needle? Thanks


You can knit them and then transfer them to a stitch holder or scrap yarn (they do need to be knitted first, since the pattern counts that row when the sleeves are picked up again).


----------



## judybug52

Thanks


----------



## cathb

i'm in


----------



## nancyannin

Count me in. And thank you for doing this.


----------



## elaine_1

Just finished row 20 and everything's coming along nicely. The one thing I have noticed, my fault not yours is I have a loose stitch where I cast on the four stitches at the beginning, so I am hoping to make it disappear when Its finished. I am so enjoying this class.


----------



## Sorlenna

elaine_1 said:


> Just finished row 20 and everything's coming along nicely. The one thing I have noticed, my fault not yours is I have a loose stitch where I cast on the four stitches at the beginning, so I am hoping to make it disappear when Its finished. I am so enjoying this class.


If you block it, that may help even it out, and if it's really bothering you, you can also take a bit of leftover yarn and "sew it snug" once you're done. I sometimes do this with the starting yarn tail if it's on the proper side.


----------



## judybug52

I guess I messed up somewhere because I have no bottom x after the sleeve row. I guess that would be row 29. I did not see this till after row 36. Looks I am going to have to rip out a lot of rows. Each row came out ok so I never really looked at my x.


----------



## Sorlenna

judybug52 said:


> I guess I messed up somewhere because I have no bottom x after the sleeve row. I guess that would be row 29. I did not see this till after row 36. Looks I am going to have to rip out a lot of rows. Each row came out ok so I never really looked at my x.


Could you post a photo of the part you mean? That will help me see it (not sure I know what you mean). It may not be off if the others are coming out okay--but I am not sure until I see it.


----------



## judybug52

No all the x are off. There is no bottom cross only top of the x (v). I must have did a wrong stich. The whole sweater after the sleeve has no bottom to the x. I tried to take picture but it is not showing up well.


----------



## Sorlenna

judybug52 said:


> No all the x are off. There is no bottom cross only top of the x (v). I must have did a wrong stich. The whole sweater after the sleeve has no bottom to the x. I tried to take picture but it is not showing up well.


Oh, yes, I see now. Rats.


----------



## Sorlenna

judybug52 said:


> No all the x are off. There is no bottom cross only top of the x (v). I must have did a wrong stich. The whole sweater after the sleeve has no bottom to the x. I tried to take picture but it is not showing up well.


As I'm looking at the photo again, I am wondering if perhaps you missed a row and ended up with the bottom of the Xs on the wrong side? You may already have sorted it out, but I have put my work down and come back to it and done that very thing. I just like to know so others have the information as well (just in case).


----------



## judybug52

Sorlenna I think maybe you are right. I looked at the back of my work and I can make out x's I think. I just put the sweater away for a while before I started ripping out. Could you tell me if I am starting row 37 would wrong side of sweater be facing me ?


----------



## Sorlenna

judybug52 said:


> Sorlenna I think maybe you are right. I looked at the back of my work and I can make out x's I think. I just put the sweater away for a while before I started ripping out. Could you tell me if I am starting row 37 would wrong side of sweater be facing me ?


Yes: the odd numbered rows are wrong side; the even numbers are the right side.


----------



## Joycie48

Have downloaded the pattern and will read through it.


----------



## Clelita

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my swatch. :-D


I finished my swatch, but I didn't get the strong vertical ridges on the sides of the Xs as o Busybee's picture. I'll try to post a photo tomorrow. I'm wondering why the difference.


----------



## Sorlenna

Clelita said:


> I finished my swatch, but I didn't get the strong vertical ridges on the sides of the Xs as o Busybee's picture. I'll try to post a photo tomorrow. I'm wondering why the difference.


Hmm. Yes, do post the photo tomorrow; we'll see if we can figure it out.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm in!


----------



## jmai5421

Sorry I am having a lot of trouble with the design. I know the problem is the left hand. To get it to work out I have to switch the LT with the RT. After lots and lots of frogging I am going to knit the pattern(since I have the yarn) with a cable or two in the front. I will be excited to see the other sweaters but won't be posting mine. I love these workshops and all the helpful teachers.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> Sorry I am having a lot of trouble with the design. I know the problem is the left hand. To get it to work out I have to switch the LT with the RT. After lots and lots of frogging I am going to knit the pattern(since I have the yarn) with a cable or two in the front. I will be excited to see the other sweaters but won't be posting mine. I love these workshops and all the helpful teachers.
> Thanks
> Judy


I have a left handed daughter and have just started trying to teach her right handed rather than left so that she can follow patterns etc more easily. I don't have a good enough brain to work it our myself and as she doesn't live here it wouldn't be all that much help even if I could! She has learnt left naded so trying to re teach her. No idea how she managed to learn left handed.


----------



## jmai5421

darowil said:


> I have a left handed daughter and have just started trying to teach her right handed rather than left so that she can follow patterns etc more easily. I don't have a good enough brain to work it our myself and as she doesn't live here it wouldn't be all that much help even if I could! She has learnt left naded so trying to re teach her. No idea how she managed to learn left handed.


I picked up knitting using my left hand while watching my right handed mother knit. I wish I had started right handed. I am glad you are teaching your daughter to do it right handed. I keep thinking that I am going to switch or learn continental holding the yarn in my left hand while knitting right handed but so far that hasn't happened. I just fall into my old pattern of knitting. I can do most everything but some patterns are harder to switch and it depends how much I want the article to really work my old brain. A lot of patterns are reversible so it doesn't matter but this one is not, so very difficult for me.


----------



## Sorlenna

jmai5421 said:


> Sorry I am having a lot of trouble with the design. I know the problem is the left hand. To get it to work out I have to switch the LT with the RT. After lots and lots of frogging I am going to knit the pattern(since I have the yarn) with a cable or two in the front. I will be excited to see the other sweaters but won't be posting mine. I love these workshops and all the helpful teachers.
> Thanks
> Judy


There's no need to apologize--this is the first pattern where I've realized it might make a difference for left-handers. I am actually left-handed (have dealt with crochet patterns this way for 30 years) but knit right-handed (that's how it was in the book, and it never dawned on me that's why it was harder for me to learn!). If I'm understanding what you're saying, it's a trade (the LT should be RT and the RT should be LT)? Or does it change how the twists are done? If I can sort that bit out, I can work on writing a left-handed version of the pattern; is there anything else that doesn't work lefty?


----------



## jmai5421

Sorlenna said:


> There's no need to apologize--this is the first pattern where I've realized it might make a difference for left-handers. I am actually left-handed (have dealt with crochet patterns this way for 30 years) but knit right-handed (that's how it was in the book, and it never dawned on me that's why it was harder for me to learn!). If I'm understanding what you're saying, it's a trade (the LT should be RT and the RT should be LT)? Or does it change how the twists are done? If I can sort that bit out, I can work on writing a left-handed version of the pattern; is there anything else that doesn't work lefty?


Yes, it is switching the LT for the RT etc. and also I have to knit into the front loops instead of the back to get a twist. Then I am not sure of the second step. I have to picture it and then do trial and error to see if I am doing it right.


----------



## Sorlenna

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, it is switching the LT for the RT etc. and also I have to knit into the front loops instead of the back to get a twist. Then I am not sure of the second step. I have to picture it and then do trial and error to see if I am doing it right.


I was also wondering if the stitches have to be in reverse order, as it's "backward" from right-handed knitting. I'll play around with it a bit and see what I get.


----------



## mcarles

Quoting judybug52 - "I guess I messed up somewhere because I have no bottom x after the sleeve row. I guess that would be row 29. I did not see this till after row 36. Looks I am going to have to rip out a lot of rows. Each row came out ok so I never really looked at my x."

I too do not have a complete "X" on the row of rectangles just below the sleeve separation. The next row of rectangles have the complete "X" and then they are missing from the final row of rectangles. I just considered it part of the design.

I am knitting the sweater with finer yarn and smaller needles and would like to make it a little longer. Where do I need to pick up from after Row 64? I'm having trouble figuring out the repeats.

Love the sweater. Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna

mcarles said:


> Quoting judybug52 - "I guess I messed up somewhere because I have no bottom x after the sleeve row. I guess that would be row 29. I did not see this till after row 36. Looks I am going to have to rip out a lot of rows. Each row came out ok so I never really looked at my x."
> 
> I too do not have a complete "X" on the row of rectangles just below the sleeve separation. The next row of rectangles have the complete "X" and then they are missing from the final row of rectangles. I just considered it part of the design.
> 
> I am knitting the sweater with finer yarn and smaller needles and would like to make it a little longer. Where do I need to pick up from after Row 64? I'm having trouble figuring out the repeats.
> 
> Love the sweater. Thank you.


Hmm. Now I am wondering if it is not an error on my part! Are you both using the written directions rather than the chart? I may need to take a look and compare (or if it does not bother you, proceed while I do that--I will have done all mine the same way if I did make a mistake, but I have not looked at them with that in mind yet and did not notice it as I was working!

If you want to work it longer, begin with row 33 after row 64 and work at least 16 rows for a full pattern. I do want to make sure that's not a problem area in the written part, however!


----------



## judybug52

I give up. Ripped back to collar, was going good then I came up one to many stiches and it is just to hard for me to find my mistake. I am not experienced enough knitter. Oh well . Looking forward to see everyone else's sweaters. Thanks Sorlenna .


----------



## Bemay

I am up to row 42 (following the written instructions).
I am also, missing all the X's. Seems after the sleeves it's just(twisting rows) going down with plain knitting in betweens the twisted rows. (It's pretty though).

Didn't know if that's the way it's suppose to be or not, but I am not ripping it all out, decided since it changed under the sleeves, will continue with it. now I am wondering if I should do it plain on the sleeves too, or try and follow the pattern of the X's? Bemay.


----------



## Bobglory

My gauge swatch turned out perfect and looks just like the one posted earlier by busyworkerbee. I have just finished Row 18 of the sweater and something doesn't look right. Either I need more wine, or I haven't had enough yet lol.

My X's look okay'ish for the most part (the center one in the back is a bit tipsy), but area in between them looks like hieroglyphics. 

I am using the written instructions, but clearly, I am doing something very very wrong. 

Also, I don't know where my head was, but I picked this color for my great-nephew, and then proceeded to follow the buttonhole instructions for a girl. Hopefully, being of a younger generation and having a daughter already, my nephew will never realize that the buttons are on the wrong side .... Oooops! LOL.

I am going to keep going because they won't know it was supposed to be X's and O's.


----------



## Sorlenna

judybug52 said:


> I give up. Ripped back to collar, was going good then I came up one to many stiches and it is just to hard for me to find my mistake. I am not experienced enough knitter. Oh well . Looking forward to see everyone else's sweaters. Thanks Sorlenna .


I hope you'll give it a little rest and then try again! You've had some good practice, and you can also use the stitch markers between the sections for the increases so you can count each part separately. I'll make a note to work up a count for those.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bemay said:


> I am up to row 42 (following the written instructions).
> I am also, missing all the X's. Seems after the sleeves it's just(twisting rows) going down with plain knitting in betweens the twisted rows. (It's pretty though).
> 
> Didn't know if that's the way it's suppose to be or not, but I am not ripping it all out, decided since it changed under the sleeves, will continue with it. now I am wondering if I should do it plain on the sleeves too, or try and follow the pattern of the X's? Bemay.


I've looked at mine again and it does seem to be the same way, though the pattern includes the twists in the instructions and it matches the chart. I'll have to study on why it looks like that...


----------



## Sorlenna

Bobglory said:


> My gauge swatch turned out perfect and looks just like the one posted earlier by busyworkerbee. I have just finished Row 18 of the sweater and something doesn't look right. Either I need more wine, or I haven't had enough yet lol.
> 
> My X's look okay'ish for the most part (the center one in the back is a bit tipsy), but area in between them looks like hieroglyphics.
> 
> I am using the written instructions, but clearly, I am doing something very very wrong.
> 
> Also, I don't know where my head was, but I picked this color for my great-nephew, and then proceeded to follow the buttonhole instructions for a girl. Hopefully, being of a younger generation and having a daughter already, my nephew will never realize that the buttons are on the wrong side .... Oooops! LOL.
> 
> I am going to keep going because they won't know it was supposed to be X's and O's.


It looks exactly right; you have garter stitch between the Xs as you should.


----------



## Poodlemom2

I am following the written directions and the pattern does not look right. I am right handed and did the swatch which was correct. I have checked, double checked and inserted life lines, and the X's are not defined. I have put it aside for awhile. Getting very discouraged.


----------



## Bemay

maybe I spoke too soon, as I am going down further, I am beginning to see the top of the X's again. 

So sorry! 

I Will admit, I am enjoying this pattern and think it's beautiful, thanks for sharing it with us.
Bemay.


----------



## AMZ

I've got one extra sts on row 3 can not find what I've done wrong.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bemay said:


> maybe I spoke too soon, as I am going down further, I am beginning to see the top of the X's again.
> 
> So sorry!
> 
> I Will admit, I am enjoying this pattern and think it's beautiful, thanks for sharing it with us.
> Bemay.


Yes, there is a row of regular knitting between the bottom of the one and the top of the next.


----------



## Sorlenna

AMZ said:


> I've got one extra sts on row 3 can not find what I've done wrong.


It may be that one of the twist stitches from row 2 didn't get completely dropped (I did that a time or two and ended up with an extra stitch). Are you using markers? If so, count the individual sections (or the stitches between the kfb bits) and see if the extra stitch turns up there. Sometimes, if you can find it, you can just work those together next row and fudge it (yes, I said that!).


----------



## Sorlenna

Also, I do apologize for not being around yesterday. My internet was out all day yesterday, but it seems to be fixed now!


----------



## Clelita

I finished the collar and started the 'real thing' ... but didn't pay attention and missed the line with the add 4 stitches, after a while I'm in the second row. I wish the pattern indicated where to PM, place marker. Between kfb was easy, but the other side needs more work on paper. I'm excited with the challenges of the Xs!


----------



## Sorlenna

Clelita said:


> I finished the collar and started the 'real thing' ... but didn't pay attention and missed the line with the add 4 stitches, after a while I'm in the second row. I wish the pattern indicated where to PM, place marker. Between kfb was easy, but the other side needs more work on paper. I'm excited with the challenges of the Xs!


The kfb placement is between the segments of the sweater (fronts, sleeves, back), and after the sleeves are worked off, you are working the body in one continuous part. If you want to put the markers between the pattern repeats after the increases are done, put one in each time you go back to the * in the pattern (it's a repeat of 12 sts).


----------



## Clelita

I did put markers between kfb, but it was difficult to match row 2 in the written pattern with markers. I did it and felt the joy of ending the row with k2!! I think I'll be fine . Thanks, Sorlenna!!


----------



## Bobglory

I absolutely LOVE this pattern Sorlenna. I just set aside the sleeves. Also, I have to confess, this is my first attempt at a baby sweater.

Gigi


----------



## Sorlenna

Clelita said:


> I did put markers between kfb, but it was difficult to match row 2 in the written pattern with markers. I did it and felt the joy of ending the row with k2!! I think I'll be fine . Thanks, Sorlenna!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Bobglory said:


> I absolutely LOVE this pattern Sorlenna. I just set aside the sleeves. Also, I have to confess, this is my first attempt at a baby sweater.
> 
> Gigi


I'm so glad--and it's looking fantastic!


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> I absolutely LOVE this pattern Sorlenna. I just set aside the sleeves. Also, I have to confess, this is my first attempt at a baby sweater.
> 
> Gigi


Gigi! that is going to be so beautiful! I love the color. Sorlenna the pattern is so nice. Great job, everyone!


----------



## Clelita

My sweater is looking really nice, but the rows with the pattern are not fun to knit, I haven't figure out the repeats yet and need to keep counting over and over. It would be a fabulous pattern if the ibstructios in these rows were related to the markers placed for the raglan increase. Now that I'm back home, I'll put the charts together and continue the sweater following them.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Clelita said:


> My sweater is looking really nice, but the rows with the pattern are not fun to knit, I haven't figure out the repeats yet and need to keep counting over and over. It would be a fabulous pattern if the ibstructios in these rows were related to the markers placed for the raglan increase. Now that I'm back home, I'll put the charts together and continue the sweater following them.


Is there an easy way to use the charts that I am missing? I have to mark off every stitch as I knit it. Thank goodness for my IPad app that allows me to me highlight as I knit the stitch off. This is not a fun pattern and I still think my sweater looks wrong. Maybe using the charts would help if I could figure out an easy way to read them. 
Sorry, but I am not enjoying knitting this sweater and I really wanted to make it for my granddaughter.


----------



## elaine_1

Mine didn't look right at all so I have frogged it, now I have something needed fast so I am going to have to come back at a later date, will look forward to having another go though .


----------



## Bobglory

I don't know what went wrong. I have just completed row 45. Once I separated for the sleeves, the pattern stopped matching up in the back. The fronts look fine, just the back is off.

Gigi


----------



## Sorlenna

Poodlemom2 said:


> Is there an easy way to use the charts that I am missing? I have to mark off every stitch as I knit it. Thank goodness for my IPad app that allows me to me highlight as I knit the stitch off. This is not a fun pattern and I still think my sweater looks wrong. Maybe using the charts would help if I could figure out an easy way to read them.
> Sorry, but I am not enjoying knitting this sweater and I really wanted to make it for my granddaughter.


I'm sorry you're having trouble with it; one thing you can do is place markers between the stitch repeat (place a marker before the first * and then each 12 sts [every time you start over at the *] for the written instructions). When I use charts, I use either a magnetic board or mark off each row with a highlighter as I go. The pattern should become more familiar as you work with it more.


----------



## Sorlenna

Clelita said:


> My sweater is looking really nice, but the rows with the pattern are not fun to knit, I haven't figure out the repeats yet and need to keep counting over and over. It would be a fabulous pattern if the ibstructios in these rows were related to the markers placed for the raglan increase. Now that I'm back home, I'll put the charts together and continue the sweater following them.


The markers for the raglan increases are not dependent on the pattern repeats, but as I've noted above, you can put a marker in each time you start over at the * once the sleeves are worked off to help you keep track of the pattern in the body rows.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bobglory said:


> I don't know what went wrong. I have just completed row 45. Once I separated for the sleeves, the pattern stopped matching up in the back. The fronts look fine, just the back is off.
> 
> Gigi


The photo looks as if the Xs have shifted two stitches to the side. If you are using the stitch markers, make sure there are 12 sts between each one and that the count is 116 (I noticed once that I dropped a stitch between the sleeve and the back so I was off by one). Let us know if you find something else that's happening, too, and we'll work through it.

I do apologize for the delays in posts--we have been inundated with water (rain/flooding all over the state) and they are working on getting our service back to steady. I will check in as often as I can, though.


----------



## Bobglory

I am ripping back to where I separated the sleeves. It was right on up to that point. I seem to remember my stitch count being off by one. I thought I had found the spot where I had the error and fixed it. Clearly not so much lol.

Gigi


----------



## Maz

I to had a problem with the row by the armhole butsorted it out. I have just had to frog rows 62, 63, and 64, where it says LT, RT, k8 I had to swap it around and do RT,LT, k8 otherwise the cross was'nt correct. Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## Maz

Sorlenna, I would like to do one more cross pattern to make it longer for my granddaughter should I got back to row 36.


----------



## judybug52

Maz said:


> I to had a problem with the row by the armhole butsorted it out. I have just had to frog rows 62, 63, and 64, where it says LT, RT, k8 I had to swap it around and do RT,LT, k8 otherwise the cross was'nt correct. Has anyone else had this problem.


Maz what did you do by the arm hole. I have have ripped out 2 times and started over. I am on the third time and just took arms off 4 rows ago and something is not right. I have right number of stiches but pattern is not coming out .......x' s not defined AGAIN. Everything is so good up til take arms off. I am not experienced knitter enough to figure out . I have to follow pattern . I am going stich by stich and marking each off as I go. So I know this time I have knitted exactly what pattern said.


----------



## Maz

Hi Judybug, I just looked at the pattern as I was knitting it and it was the LT and RT stitches that were causing the problem and I just changed a LT for RT or vice verse and it was good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sorlenna

Maz said:


> Sorlenna, I would like to do one more cross pattern to make it longer for my granddaughter should I got back to row 36.


If you want to repeat the pattern, start again with row 33.


----------



## Sorlenna

Maz said:


> I to had a problem with the row by the armhole butsorted it out. I have just had to frog rows 62, 63, and 64, where it says LT, RT, k8 I had to swap it around and do RT,LT, k8 otherwise the cross was'nt correct. Has anyone else had this problem.


I'll take a look at the written part vs the chart and see if it's the same.

Again, I apologize for the delays in my responses. My phone and internet have been out for a week and I am still trying to get it straightened out. I think the people at the coffee shop are getting tired of seeing me...


----------



## Sorlenna

Maz said:


> Hi Judybug, I just looked at the pattern as I was knitting it and it was the LT and RT stitches that were causing the problem and I just changed a LT for RT or vice verse and it was good. Hope this helps.


You're right; the written instructions have the stitches in the opposite order from the chart. The *corrected* rows are:

Row 62: K14, *RT, LT, k8. Repeat from * to last 6 sts, k6.
Row 63: K6, p2, *k4, p3, k2, p3. Repeat from * to last 12 sts, k4, p2, k6.
Row 64: K13, *RT, k2, LT, k6. Repeat from * to last 7 sts, k7.

I'm very sorry for that oversight.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Is there a problem in the beginning as well? I do not have defined X's and it looks sloppy. I know that I followed the written pattern exactly? As I stated earlier, I have stopped working on the sweater hoping for a Complete Corrected Written Pattern.
Thank you


----------



## Maz

I had trouble with the sleeves so have just done a little cap.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poodlemom2 said:


> Is there a problem in the beginning as well? I do not have defined X's and it looks sloppy. I know that I followed the written pattern exactly? As I stated earlier, I have stopped working on the sweater hoping for a Complete Corrected Written Pattern.
> Thank you


There shouldn't be any problem with the beginning; I worked one from the chart and three from the written portion.

I do apologize, but I won't be able to upload a corrected version for a bit, as our internet is still "drowned" and I don't have the files here with me on this computer. As soon as my service is restored properly, I will be able to get it posted on Ravelry.


----------



## Happy Dancer

I'm in, hope it's not too late!


----------



## dorfor

I've been working from the written pattern and not had a problem until I started the sleeves.Cannot get it to work. Have looked at the chart and it doesn't seem to match the written - has anyone else had this problem or is it just me and I have to go back to it again? I've never knitted from a chart so this could be one of my problems too! I have never used a lifeline but think I need one now as it's hard to pick up the stitches on the LT & RT! Any hints would be appreciated. The body of this sweater looks great. Will post a photo later.


----------



## Sorlenna

dorfor said:


> I've been working from the written pattern and not had a problem until I started the sleeves.Cannot get it to work. Have looked at the chart and it doesn't seem to match the written - has anyone else had this problem or is it just me and I have to go back to it again? I've never knitted from a chart so this could be one of my problems too! I have never used a lifeline but think I need one now as it's hard to pick up the stitches on the LT & RT! Any hints would be appreciated. The body of this sweater looks great. Will post a photo later.


I'll have a look--we have finally gotten internet service back at home, and I think things are settling down again. I'm really sorry I haven't been here, but I will look at the patterns and compare.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will close on Sept. 28*. Sorlenna will be away and I want to close it before she leaves.

It has been a lovely workshop. thisl will give you another week to finish your projects. She will post until the 27. I will close it the 28th .


----------



## Sorlenna

How is everyone coming along? The thread has been quiet so I would love an update on the progress (or any other things that have come up). The thread will be open for a few more days, so now is the time to ask any other questions. Thanks!


----------



## donna47304

I decided to do the round, dark blue doily and was past round 9, enjoying it but thinking it was getting awfully large. Upon closer inspection, I realized I had pearl cotton instead of 10. 

I need to buy some 10 and begin again, but I think it'll go well now that I've had practice with the larger thread. 

I've been reading all the messages and seeing what everyone's doing. Thanks for leading this workshop.


----------



## dorfor

Sorlenna said:


> How is everyone coming along? The thread has been quiet so I would love an update on the progress (or any other things that have come up). The thread will be open for a few more days, so now is the time to ask any other questions. Thanks!


Still having a problem with the pattern on the sleeves. If I choose not to continue the pattern, what do you suggest as a suitable finish with the seed stitch ends?
Really pleased with it so far although I did notice a mistake in the back after the sleeve stitches were put aside. Oh well, nice pattern and will probably use again.
Thanks
Doreen


----------



## donna47304

donna47304 said:


> I decided to do the round, dark blue doily and was past round 9,.


Replying to my own post here . . . I see I put my response in the wrong workshop. That's what I get for posting without thinking. It was meant to go into the Cotton Crochet Workshop.

I haven't begun the baby sweater yet but am enjoying seeing all the projects. I will get to this eventually and benefit from all the notes on here.


----------



## Sorlenna

donna47304 said:


> Replying to my own post here . . . I see I put my response in the wrong workshop. That's what I get for posting without thinking. It was meant to go into the Cotton Crochet Workshop.
> 
> I haven't begun the baby sweater yet but am enjoying seeing all the projects. I will get to this eventually and benefit from all the notes on here.


 I've done the same a time or two!


----------



## Sorlenna

dorfor said:


> Still having a problem with the pattern on the sleeves. If I choose not to continue the pattern, what do you suggest as a suitable finish with the seed stitch ends?
> Really pleased with it so far although I did notice a mistake in the back after the sleeve stitches were put aside. Oh well, nice pattern and will probably use again.
> Thanks
> Doreen


You might just do the sleeves in stockinette stitch and then do the seed stitch border. I think that would give something like the effect of a "vest over" the sleeves. Wide ribbing might also work (a 2x2 or 3x3, since the sleeves are 36 sts), though if you do that, you might want to carry it all the way through the end. I would probably swatch a little and hold the swatches next to the body to see which I prefer.


----------



## dorfor

Sorlenna said:


> You might just do the sleeves in stockinette stitch and then do the seed stitch border. I think that would give something like the effect of a "vest over" the sleeves. Wide ribbing might also work (a 2x2 or 3x3, since the sleeves are 36 sts), though if you do that, you might want to carry it all the way through the end. I would probably swatch a little and hold the swatches next to the body to see which I prefer.


Thanks - I'll give the pattern one more try first.


----------



## Sorlenna

Okay, just to let everyone know: I did go through the written instructions compared to the chart and did not find any other mismatches. Also, someone asked about making a matching blanket so I want to add some notes on that as well. I hope everything is going well for everyone--remember that we only have until the 28th to post here, so if you have any other questions, please do let me know.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, just to let everyone know: I did go through the written instructions compared to the chart and did not find any other mismatches. Also, someone asked about making a matching blanket so I want to add some notes on that as well. I hope everything is going well for everyone--remember that we only have until the 28th to post here, so if you have any other questions, please do let me know.


Thanks for having the workshop. The sweater is lovely. I signed up for the workshop, but have not had time to start the sweater. I hope to knit the sweater and hat later.


----------



## donna47304

NellieKnitter said:


> Thanks for having the workshop. The sweater is lovely. I signed up for the workshop, but have not had time to start the sweater. I hope to knit the sweater and hat later.


That's the way I feel . . . I too will make it later but I benefited from reading all the responses and mentally working along with you. I appreciate anyone willing to be available to help so many at one time. I know it takes a time commitment.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'll look forward to seeing everyone's photos! Thanks for being part of the workshop!


----------



## Designer1234

I owe you all a HUGE apology. I neglected to open a* Parade of your work from this workshop*. Please post pictures at the following link in the Picture section

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204077-1.html#4040743*


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop is now closed*

Many thanks to Sorlenna the teacher and the students who learned to make these beautiful sweaters .

PLEASE POST PICTURES OF YOUR PROJECT AT THE PARADE LINK - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204077-1.html#4040743


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

